# Wife is into crossdressing



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

After my wife and I were married for sometime, she got this idea she wanted to add some kinkiness in our sex life. She suggested I dress up in some of her clothes and have a night together at our house. She enjoyed it and I felt wierd. Ever since this night she wants me to dress up all the time, when we are intimate. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Wow that's different, ah no I haven't been asked that and doubt I would anyways.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

How long have you been doing this?

Have you worn her clothes out and where? 

Sounds intriguing to me, I have some ideas to why, but would like to hear more before I give my opinion.

My wife has never asked this of me, I don't think I would mind doing this for her within our house, but not out the door.

She asked to give me a facial one time, I let her.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

...she's a closet ****....


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

LOL tim, I was thinking more along of "closet Bi-sexual" That she is Bi-curious to try a woman.

but hey, close enough


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Fritz-

As far as I am concerned it all comes under the heading of role-play. Unless it starts to interfere with everyday life I would not worry. If you give someone what they most want sexually, you will be making them very very happy. A lot of people have trouble articulating what they want. She does not.


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> How long have you been doing this?
> 
> Have you worn her clothes out and where?
> 
> ...


Yes I have worn her clothers out of the house, mostly her intimate clothes underneath my regular clothes. 

What is a facial?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

sounds interesting, but my wife is gonna have to buy bigger undies


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

I think it has something to do with submission. Sometimes, sex can be mixed up with the excitement of making your mate submit to you. I bet it has something to do with that.

If it bothers you, you need to set some boundries and limits as to how far you are willing to go with this. If you let this continue unbounded then its your responsibility for where it leads. If you set your boundry and she doesnt respect that and tries to hassle you over it, it shows how much respect she really has for you, and once that is revealed, its up to you to decide what you want to do.

Who knows, she might respect you and love you too much to lose you over this. If not...hey, its your life.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't see what the big deal is!


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess the big deal is is it normal to dress in your spouse's clothes?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

It's normal if you are comfortable doing so...it's one of those things that are "naughty" and different...and on one knows, especially when you are out in public wearing her undies...

If you don't have a problem with it and it's helping keep things spicy in the bedroom, then relax, indulge her fantasy and enjoy the rewards for doing so...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Fritz said:


> I guess the big deal is is it normal to dress in your spouse's clothes?


If you define normal as an activity that the average couple engage in, then no it is not normal. Is it wrong, not that I am aware of. The question is really up to you if it is something you want to engage in or does it “feel” wrong to you.


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> It's normal if you are comfortable doing so...it's one of those things that are "naughty" and different...and on one knows, especially when you are out in public wearing her undies...
> 
> If you don't have a problem with it and it's helping keep things spicy in the bedroom, then relax, indulge her fantasy and enjoy the rewards for doing so...
> 
> ...


I am trying to understand why.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Because it's a fetish for her, a turn-on...just as you have the same kind of things that she does that turn you on that she may or may not understand...

Relax and go with it...as far as you are comfortabl with...and enjoy yourself and her.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## SaxonMan (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't see much of a problem with this one.
Is it abnormal or weird for her to request this? I don't think so. I believe that whatever "works" for her, should be accommodated within reason.
If it feels too weird for you, then you have every right not to do it. Can you investigate alternatives?

As long as it's kept within the confines of the bedroom *and you're both comfortable doing it*, then have at it.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

Tim said:


> ...she's a closet ****....


she wants to prove that FRITZ is the ***** of the relationship and a worthless, spineless maggot and if she wants him to go to layne bryant and buy some clothes and try them on in front her then by god he better do it.....all kidding aside. i have no advice but a funny story....read below
my brother used to go into my moms drawer and wear her bra's when she wasnt around..she came home one day and he was eating a bowl of froot loops or wait....i mean trix at the kitchen table wearing her bra. she freaked out and he had the nerve to ask her " whats the matter".......duhhhh. it was funny i wasnt there but my mom told me about it...he was like 7 or 8 at the time.


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife is the second women to do this. My first grade teacher did this as punishment and discipline.


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

Fritz said:


> My wife is the second women to do this. *My first grade teacher did this as punishment and discipline.*


Ok wait a minute...stop the press. What are you talking about? What happened?


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

Tim said:


> Ok wait a minute...stop the press. What are you talking about? What happened?


After all the therapy I have through about this, this is called petticoat punishment. I think now that the teacher used to get off on this.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think there's a problem with indulging her fantasy ONLY if you are comfortable with it and it enhances both of your sexual enjoyment. Given that this was used as punishment against you as a child by an adult, I can see why you are not comfortable with it.

Also, while fetishes are normal and can provide spice to sex, if your wife can ONLY get off if this is done, I would question it a bit. It doesn't mean it's wrong or shouldn't be done, but it would require a bit more exploration for me.

How's the rest of the relationship? Are YOU satisfied with the sex and sexual play? Does your wife know that you were punished in this manner as a child and required therapy to deal with it?


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

MsLady said:


> I don't think there's a problem with indulging her fantasy ONLY if you are comfortable with it and it enhances both of your sexual enjoyment. Given that this was used as punishment against you as a child by an adult, I can see why you are not comfortable with it.
> 
> Also, while fetishes are normal and can provide spice to sex, if your wife can ONLY get off if this is done, I would question it a bit. It doesn't mean it's wrong or shouldn't be done, but it would require a bit more exploration for me.
> 
> How's the rest of the relationship? Are YOU satisfied with the sex and sexual play? Does your wife know that you were punished in this manner as a child and required therapy to deal with it?


How would I go about exploring this?


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

> How would I go about exploring this?


Well, I would start by finding out what it is that turns her on about your wearing her underwear (at home and then in public). In other words, what does playing that fantasy out satisfy in her? It could be an intimacy thing (feeling that much closer to you), it could be your acceptance of her vagina to the point that you would wear her undies, it could be a power trip (emasculating you), it could be a power trip (defying society's "rules" about this sort of things), it could be a "We're so naughty" thing (doing something that's not "allowed"), it could be so very many things.

If you were totally comfortable and turned-on by it, then the meaning could be irrelevant - but, given your discomfort and your history, it may help you become comfortable with it if you got the 'why' of it and if you felt that your dignity wasn't being compromised (as in feeling emasculated or ashamed or whatever emotions this brings up for you, in the present or the past).

BTW, she may not know right away WHY she enjoys this fantasy, what it means to her and what it satisfies in her, so you would need to be patient. It could also ruin it for her to analyze it consciously, so you have to decide if you want to take that risk.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

"After all the therapy I have through about this, this is called petticoat punishment. I think now that the teacher used to get off on this."

Okay, I have to ask, just what kind of school did you attend that A. You were in your underwear in front of a teacher? and 4. That the teacher just happend to have panties in her desk to force you to wear? 

I'm thinking you might have went to school on Fantasy Island? Look boss, da' panties, da' panties...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

JDPreacher said:


> I'm thinking you might have went to school on Fantasy Island? Look boss, da' panties, da' panties...


I can still here his husky accent from all those years ago... are they showing re-runs?


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I've always associated cross dressing with being purely a male desire. I've never encountered anyone that's expressed an interest in their fellas wearing women's undies and I've got mates that have been into some pretty wierd stuff.


----------

